# Lehre mit 23 noch erstrebenswert



## 100001 (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Wollte mal eure Meinung dazu einholen,
Hab was für Vollzeit in Aussicht (Gehalt naja so um die 1280 netto)

Nach einer längeren Überlegung kam ich immer wieder darauf zurück eine Lehre zu machen,
aber ist dies mit 23 noch erstrebenswert bzw. hat man ggn. den 16 Jährigen überhaupt eine Chance noch irgendwo genommen zu werden ?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Januar 2016)

Versuch macht klug würde ich sagen - mit 23 dürftest du da noch keine Probleme haben.
Also mach es, so lang du noch unter 25 bist.
Insbesondere bei Berufen wo die Lehre eh erst ab 18 beginnt oder du ein Abi oder ähnliches gemacht hast,
dürftest du da eigentlich keine Probleme haben (wenn die Bewerbung und der Anhang super ist).

Deutschland ist das Land der Scheine, also lohnt sich das immer.

Gibt auch Leutchen die jenseits der 30 noch eine Lehre oder Umschulung machen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. Januar 2016)

Eine Lehre ist immer erstrebenswert, sonst hast du in Zukunft nur Aussicht auf Hilfsarbeiter Jobs. Und dann wirst du nie mehr verdienen als 1280 Netto wenn du Pech hast. In meiner Firma haben wie viele Hilfsarbeiter die keine Lehre gemacht haben.
Mit 23 Ist es auf jedenfall noch nicht zu spät eine Lehre zu machen, und jede Firma denkt anders. Wenn du Glück hast gibt dir einer eine Chance. Ich würde den Job annehmen aber dann weiter versuchen eine Lehrstelle zu finden.


----------



## 100001 (29. Januar 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Deutschland
> .



Hab vergessen, bin aus AT

Was ich noch fragen wollt, kennt jemand eine Seite mit guten Bewerbungsvorlagen?, hab das schon seit gut 5 Jahren nicht mehr gemacht


----------



## drebbin (29. Januar 2016)

Mach die Lehre, wenn du siehst das du finanziell damit klar kommst. Einen Abschluss in der Hand bietet dir ein Brett für alles was danach kommt. Meine Firma hatte mir damals auch die Möglichkeit des vorzeitigen Abschluss ermöglicht, also hab ich es Leistungstechnisch machbar gemacht und so ein halbes Jahr sparen können. Danach Fragen lohnt sich nicht nur finanziell  zeugt ja auch von Ehrgeiz etc..


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Nach einer längeren Überlegung kam ich immer wieder darauf zurück eine Lehre zu machen,
> aber ist dies mit 23 noch erstrebenswert bzw. hat man ggn. den 16 Jährigen überhaupt eine Chance noch irgendwo genommen zu werden ?



Der Vorteil mit 23 ist sicherlich das man erfahrener ist, meist einen Führerschein hat, ein besseres allgemeines Verständnis hat uvm.
Von dem her hast du gegen einen 16 Jährigen sicherlich eine Chance.

Was hast du den bis jetzt gemacht, was willst du neu machen?


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Januar 2016)

kenne jemanden der macht mit 27 nun nochmal eine weil seine erste fürn eimer war...
schlecht informiert aber eine lehre lohnt eig immer...  besser als nix zu tun und wenig geld fürs nixtun zu bekomm


----------



## fipS09 (29. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mit 23 mein Abitur nachgeholt, nach abeschlossener Ausbildung. Für Weiterbildung ist es nie zu spät :p


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> hat man ggn. den 16 Jährigen überhaupt eine Chance noch irgendwo genommen zu werden ?



Je nachdem welchen Beruf du dir aussuchst hat in dem Falle eher die 16-jährige keine Chance.
Wir bilden bei uns Werkstoffprüfer/Qualitätsprüfer aus, die wenn sie übernommen werden eine große Verantwortung tragen - nämlich ob (teilweise sicherheitsrelevante) Bauteile freigegeben werden oder nicht. Die Lehrlinge die hier eingestellt werden sind alle mindestens 18, meist aber bereits Anfang 20. Hintergrund ist, dass du für einen solchen Job eine gewisse Reife erlangt haben musst bzw. dir darüber absolut klar sein musst, dass deine Entscheidung Auswirkungen auf Leib und Leben anderer Menschen haben kann. 
Die erforderliche Reife/Verantworungsbewusstsein/Qualitätsbewusstsein haben Menschen mit 16 oder 17 Jahren in der Regel nicht (viele haben die mit 40 noch nicht^^). 

Bevor ich studiert habe hab ich auch die genannte Ausbildung gemacht und war damals bereits 21.


----------



## Combi (29. Januar 2016)

ich habe elektriker gelernt.
habe aber dann mit 24 noch den beruf "strassenwärter"gelernt.war in der ersten klasse des neuen berufs.
es ist nie zu spät.
hauptsache du hast eine abgeschlossene ausbildung.
zum glück arbeite ich heute nicht mehr im strassenbau.bin im lager,für autoteile.
easy job,grosser konzern.und dazu noch 1900 eus netto.
der gesellenbrief hat sich so echt bezahlt gemacht.
ohne ausbildung bist du irgendein seppl,der bei vorstellungsgesprächen am ende steht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wollte mal eure Meinung dazu einholen,
> Hab was für Vollzeit in Aussicht (Gehalt naja so um die 1280 netto)


Das scheint doch nur kurz über dem Mindestlohn zu liegen. Mit 23 erscheint es viel, Du wirst aber sehr schnell bemerken, dass Du mit Jobs in der Gehaltsklasse zum Spielball der Arbeitgeber wirst. Und große Sprünge, oder gar Alterversorgungen snd nicht möglich, Kinder etc. wird auch alles schwer.

Eine gute Bildung hilft immer, und je nach Fähigkeiten sollte man machen, was geht. 23 Jahre und Lehre ist zu meiner Zeit, als Mitschüler nach dem Abitur erstmal 24 Monate Zivildienst machten, nicht ungewöhnlich gewesen. Und eine Lehre ist die Basis für einen Techniker und andere Weiterbildungen. Ich rate es Dir aus jedem Fall!

Bei Bewerbungsschreiben helfen wir Dir gerne.


----------



## Mgmt (29. Januar 2016)

Mit 23 hast du beste Karten auf ne Ausbildung. 
Es lohnt sich immer, sich weiterzubilden und immer an sich zu arbeiten - vor allem finanziell.

Für die Bewerbung würd ich sagen: 
Je einfacher das Layout, desto besser, weil seriöser. Also such nicht groß nach aufwändigen Vorlagen. Das wichtigste wird dein Anschreiben: Die findest du zuhauf im Internet - einfach nach dem entsprechenden Job + "Anschreiben" bei google suchen. Im Zweifelsfall auch mal einen Blick in ein Bewerbungsbuch werfen. 
Für ca. 60€ kann man ne Bewerbung auch "professionell" prüfen lassen, oft mit kurzer telefonischer Beratung. Hätte ich einigen in meinem Bekanntenkreis empfohlen, aber selbst noch nie gebraucht (war selbst mal ne Zeit lang damit beschäftigt Zeugnisse und Bewerbungen zu bewerten). Naja, das sollte man sich aber eben gut überlegen ob es das einem wert ist.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (29. Januar 2016)

Ich kenn jemand der hat mit 36 noch eine Lehre angefangen. Lehre war für ihn Sprungbrett in die Firma, jetzt arbeitet er im Büro. Was er dort macht weiß ich nicht genau, schien aber keine Hilfsarbeit zu sein. Hat davor aber auch Englisch studiert.
Wie man sieht so eine Lehre lohnt sich immer. Egal was kommt wenn der Beruf einigermasen Zukunft hat musst dir wenig Sorgen machen.

Gegen die 16 jährigen hast auf jeden Fall ne Chance. Eher haben die 16 jährigen keine. Hast halt mehr Erfahrung gemacht und es ist auch wahrscheinlicher das du danach im Betrieb bleibst.


----------



## derTino (29. Januar 2016)

Kämpf dich durch und mach die Lehre! Oftmals kannst auch um 1 Jahr verkürzen, sprich den künftigen AG mal darauf an.
Deine Chancen am Markt sind dann deutlich besser. Weiter Vorteile des "Alters" wurden ja auch schon genannt. Führerschein, vermutlich mehr Reife etc.

Ich als Personaler würde mich immer für jemanden entscheiden, der später kommt dafür aber auch kapiert hat, dass es um was geht, als einen 16-jährigen einzustellen, der möglicherweise nur antritt, um was zu haben und von Anfang an unmotiviert ist. Aber auch das kann nur ein Klischee sein.


----------



## 100001 (29. Januar 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Was hast du den bis jetzt gemacht, was willst du neu machen?


Hmm außer Bundesheer, nur Reingungskraft und Abwäscher,  
Vieles hauptsächlich Technisches würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Hab vergessen, bin aus AT
> 
> Was ich noch fragen wollt, kennt jemand eine Seite mit guten Bewerbungsvorlagen?, hab das schon seit gut 5 Jahren nicht mehr gemacht



Es gibt sogar Leute die eine 2. Lehre gemacht hatten und mit dem Alter sollte man ja schon etwas reifer sein und den Sinn des Lebens darin erkennen. 
Bewerbungsvorlagen sind so eine Sache und ich würde da vielleicht mal beim Amt ( hier Job Center ) nachfragen wegen einer Trainingsmaßnahme oder ähnlich. Ändert sich eh alles nach gewisser Zeit und es ist da doch sinnvoller einen eigenen Stil zu haben.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Hab vergessen, bin aus AT
> 
> Was ich noch fragen wollt, kennt jemand eine Seite mit guten Bewerbungsvorlagen?, hab das schon seit gut 5 Jahren nicht mehr gemacht



Da dürfte die Sache auch nicht anders aussehen.


----------



## Jimiblu (29. Januar 2016)

Ich hab meine Ausbildung aus erst mit 22 Jahren angefangen und häng jetzt noch ein Studium dran (weil ich den Ausbildungsumweg eh nur zum Studieren genommen hab). Was man hat, das hat man


----------



## T-Drive (31. Januar 2016)

derTino schrieb:


> Kämpf dich durch und mach die Lehre! Oftmals kannst auch um 1 Jahr verkürzen, sprich den künftigen AG mal darauf an.
> Deine Chancen am Markt sind dann deutlich besser. Weiter Vorteile des "Alters" wurden ja auch schon genannt. Führerschein, vermutlich mehr Reife etc.



Ich kenn das aus der Familie, das trifft alles mit Sicherheit zu.

Nur ein Jahr verkürzen geht nur mit einer bereits abgeschlossenen Berufsausbildung. In der Schule kann man sich dann auch von einigen Prüfungsfächern wiez.B. Deutsch/Gemeinschaftskunde befreien lassen.

Zum lernen ist es nie zu spät, und bezahlt macht es sich garantiert.


----------



## S754 (31. Januar 2016)

Was ist denn das für eine komische Frage. In meiner Berufsschulklasse sind von 16-40 alle Altersgruppen vertreten. 
Eine Lehre lohnt sich immer!


----------



## Pladdaah (2. Februar 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine komische Frage. In meiner Berufsschulklasse sind von 16-40 alle Altersgruppen vertreten.
> Eine Lehre lohnt sich immer!



kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## RavionHD (7. Februar 2016)

Ja natürlich ist es empfehlenswert, ich weiß nicht wo genau Du wohnst, aber in Wien kommt man mit knapp 1300 Netto kaum aus.
Was hast Du bis jetzt gemacht? Hast Du maturiert?


----------



## 0madmexx0 (7. Februar 2016)

Kann auch nur sagen, dass sich eine Lehre immer lohnt. Auch später wenn man sich weiterbilden will ist oft eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung Grundvoraussetzung.

Ich hab Maschinenschlosser gelernt, war dann öfters auf Montage und kam dann später in die Zerspanungstechnik. Da hab ich dann mit der Abendschule begonnen (mit 28) und somit auch die Matura nachgeholt. Jetzt bin ich Büroangestellter als Arbeitsvorbereiter mit ca 3500 brutto mit dem man ganz gut leben kann. (hat sich also auch finanziell gelohnt)

Bei der Berufswahl und Weiterbildung sollte man langfristig denken und wirklich auch überlegen wo man in 10-20 Jahren etwa stehen will.
Klar, vieles lässt sich nicht genau planen aber ein ungefährer Fahrplan sollte da sein, den man auch verfolgt.


----------



## kampi9310 (7. Februar 2016)

Habe eine lehre gemacht und verdiene jetzt (seit einem jahr ausgelernt) 
2200netto .
Auf jeden fall eine gute idee


----------

